# Transfer old DOS pgm to new computer



## nangar (Dec 2, 2001)

I have a small program still running on an IBM XT, DOS 3.1 or so. I would like to transfer the program to a newer computer. The XT only has a 5 1/4 " floppy drive, I have no other 5 1/4" drive on any other computer to allow me to make the transfer. I know DOS Backup.exe is incompatible from this version to later versions so I will have to Copy or some other procedure. 

Is there a way I can use a cable to make a transfer to another drive? or do I have to find another 5 1/4" drive to install on another computer?


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

You should be able to use a null-modem cable
and the DOS Interlnk and Intersrv programs.
You'll probably need a boot disk with the newer
computer's DOS version, which should boot up
the XT just fine. If you need help with this, let
me know.

Here's a link where we covered using the DOS
Interlnk and Intersrv programs:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=246252

If you need more help, feel free to ask.

Cheers, Mac


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If you put the old drive in the new PC you can use a boot manager and have a dual boot PC with your newr OS on one drive and Win3.1 on the other. If u don't want to do that just put the drive in as a slave and run the programs from your new OS...might need some tweaking but it should work.


----------

